# Gouge Question



## Keith (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a new set of chisels, and one is described as a 3/8" fingernail bowl gouge, I have tried using it several times, it cuts like a champ, but I am not sure I really like it, no matter how hard I try, I always seem get some sort of catch. I'm considering changing the grind on it, or am I giving up too easy. What would be a better grind to try. (I know I'm opening up a can here, but I want opinions).


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 26, 2013)

Keith - I don't know what grind you have on it, but that is my #1 go to gouge for EVERYTHING. Beads, coves, flush cuts, shaping, cutting tenons, shear scraping, dealing with punky woods, hard exotics,... you name it. I use an Irsish grind. 
http://woodbarter.com/threads/anybody-have-a-close-up-pic-of-a-detail-gouge-grind.7931/
This is a link to a page here with some good info and a pic. Take a look and start a new conversation if you have any questions.
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey NYW, thats nothing like the grind on mine, the grind I have is a LOT longer and the bevel is not as steep. I am not sure if it is actually a bowl type grind, I will put a pic up tomorrow and that may help


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 26, 2013)

Getting catches has everything to do with tool presentation to the wood, and little to do with the grind.
When you get a catch, stop everything and analyze what you did to change the tool presentation, then don't do that any more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keith (Oct 26, 2013)

Just read an article on gouges, I'm thinking this may be more of a detail gouge, it's just a little awkward to me and the heebee jeebees will more than likely wear off the more I use it. I just wonder if it would be more effective with another grind on it? :eek:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 26, 2013)

Detail gouges usually have very shallow flutes and really acute angles(they're really pointy). Some people will sweep the wings waaaaay back on a bowl gouge for shear scraping, so the long grind doesn't rule out a bowl gouge. Post up a photo or two when you get a chance, and I'll bet we can figure it out.

Mike's right about the catches... We all get them, but I usually can't blame the tool... Except for the skew chisel... That damn thing is full of catches!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ButchC (Oct 26, 2013)

Can you post some closeup pics of the grind?


----------



## ButchC (Oct 26, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Detail gouges usually have very shallow flutes and really acute angles(they're really pointy). Some people will sweep the wings waaaaay back on a bowl gouge for shear scraping, so the long grind doesn't rule out a bowl gouge. Post up a photo or two when you get a chance, and I'll bet we can figure it out.
> 
> Mike's right about the catches... We all get them, but I usually can't blame the tool... Except for the skew chisel... That damn thing is full of catches!



My skew chisel should eork at a haunted house. It scares me at every turn.

See what I did there?? LOL. Seriously, my skew hates me.

Butch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Oct 26, 2013)

ButchC said:


> My skew chisel should eork at a haunted house. It scares me at every turn.
> 
> See what I did there?? LOL. Seriously, my skew hates me.
> 
> Butch


So does your autocorrect!:p


----------



## ButchC (Oct 26, 2013)

DKMD said:


> So does your autocorrect!:p



Ouch! Careful...that wound is still festering

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keith (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is the pictures I snapped as I was leaving for work, the one that shows the tip of the chisel is CRAPPY, but I think you can get the jist of the shape.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 26, 2013)

Definitely doesn't look like a bowl gouge, and I agree with your previous assessment that it looks like a detail gouge. One trick that has helped make that tool useful for me is grinding away about half of the heel... That long concave bevel is a lot harder to ride for me unless I relieve the heel a fair bit.


----------



## Keith (Oct 26, 2013)

Yessir, I'm thinking a regrind is in the future of this baby...when I get brave enough!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 27, 2013)

As i re-read this I see I missed the bowl gouge part completely. I assumed detail gouge in my response. The detail is my #1 go to gouge. Stick with it. Once you get the hang of it you will be in love with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 27, 2013)

Kieth, Keep in mind what the great turner Dale Nish used to say, " There are only 2 kinds of turners, ones that just had a catch and ones that are going to." It really is all about tool control, having said that, I own 2 detail gouges and I have no idea why. I would rather use one of my spindle gouges and have better control with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Guys, thanks, I will follow your advice, I to was terrified by the skewchi-monster till I learned that it was an awesome tool, I think Ill just kep playing around with it till I get the hang of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd suggest that you set up a blank in "faceplate" orientation---hold that tool with the flute facing almost flat-on to the workpiece tool rest is very close and about a tool thickness below center---touch the lower wing lightly to the wood and draw it towards you. This is called the pull cut and seldom will get a catch. Many reps will result in a concave. (inside bowl form)

Make a start straight into the face of that blank with a parting tool, small sq. scraper or similar to make a slot.---lay the tool on the piece flute facing outward so that the bevel is lightly rubbing, and gradually tip the point gently into the slot and push forward along the tool rest toward the center of the blank and with light pressure. Keep the bevel riding as you make the cut. Repeat. The slot that you made provides a backstop for the bevel so that it doesn't skip away on you.

Your tool looks like a "u" flute 3/8" bowl gouge to me, and you should be able to fly through the outside and inside of a bowl blank with it using just two cuts the "pull" snd the "bevel riding"

Once you change grinds, you may like it ---so-so----maybe less so, ----maybe not at all, then you can try to get it back to this shape and start over. Learn to use it as is , and I think you'll learn to love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Mike, I will give that a shot!


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 28, 2013)

From the side view it looks like a spindle gouge to me. This is a link to Thompson tools which show the end view; may be a spindle gouge or a detail gouge.
http://thompsonlathetools.com/

If you get a lot of the wing into the wood with a push cut it is easy to get a catch. Approach where you are cutting only 1/8 to max 1/4 from the tip and you should have good control. You can use almost the edge with no problem on a pull cut _if_ the flute is almost closed.

You didn't say if you were using it on a bowl or spindle. I think the grind is way too long for bowl work.
Here is another link. Bowl grinds are typically in the 55-65 range where spindle may be as low as 25 for reaching into tight areas.
http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/images/extra/Sharpening.pdf


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 29, 2013)

Keith, I think it would be helpful to have a picture of the gouge from the end. That would clarify what it really is.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 29, 2013)

As the name implies, that tool is very handy for detail work; beads, flutes, tight corners and finials. Plenty of easier tool to manage for general turning and hollowing IMO though. BTW I love the scew, it's the best scraper I own:p

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elnino (Nov 13, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Detail gouges usually have very shallow flutes and really acute angles(they're really pointy). Some people will sweep the wings waaaaay back on a bowl gouge for shear scraping, so the long grind doesn't rule out a bowl gouge. Post up a photo or two when you get a chance, and I'll bet we can figure it out.
> 
> Mike's right about the catches... We all get them, but I usually can't blame the tool... Except for the skew chisel... That damn thing is full of catches!



I think watching the mike mahoney dvd on bowl basics helped me a ton. taught me when to use the 4 or 5 different cuts you can preform with a bowl gouge. also convinced me to go with a 44 degree nose angle. the wings are swept back far too.

i have three 1/2 inch gouges and now i use the 44 degree, traditional, and one for shear scraping.

wait are we talking bowl or detail. i guess i'm confused. guess you can ignore my bowl comments. the detail is def for spindle mostly.


----------



## sbwertz (Nov 21, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one who has a love/hate relationship with the skew.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Nov 25, 2013)

The grind pictured in post # 12 is very much like my detail gouge except that I have the heel ground away like DKMD suggested. This acute angle is very versatile but is also more difficult to control than one with a more blunt grind.


----------

